# No embryos to transfer - advice needed please!



## Sepho1977 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi,

I have just had my first cycle of IVF which has been a bit of a disaster with no embryos to transfer. 7 eggs were collected on Wednesday and 4 fertilised. We were scheduled for a day 3 transfer yesterday, but when we arrived at the clinic they told us that all 4 embryos had arrested overnight between day 2 and 3. They think it might be due to poor egg quality and have already mentioned donor eggs. They have suggested we try one further cycle of IVF with my eggs first, but are planning on using exactly the same drugs and protocol.
I feel absolutely devastated and just don't know what to think. I am happy to do another cycle, but can't see how the results will be any different if they just do the same thing all over again.
My main question is has anyone else had this happen and then gone on to have a successful cycle? If so, what seemed to make the difference on the successful cycle?
I feel so hopeless at the moment and I would so appreciate your ideas/experience.
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## moonshine170676 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Liz

I'm so sorry this happened to you. This hasn't happened to me BUT I can tell you that Ive had two cycles and both were SO different! 
I've just been for my follow up after my second failed attempt and they said they are changing nothing as each cycle is different. 
This is so true....

I had different amount of follies/eggs/embies on both cycles
Different side effects from drugs and also the 2ww. 

It blew my mind how different the two cycles were! 

So after all my rambling I'm just trying to say try not to worry...the next cycle could be totally different! 


Good luck 

Xx


----------



## Sepho1977 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi moonshine,
Thanks for your reply - it really helps to know that my next cycle might be different xxx


----------



## Lisa x-x-x (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Liz

Sorry you haven't had a successful cycle this time but I do agree with moonshine that every cycle is different ...I'm about to start my 5th. Each of my 4 previous cycles were always different and they did tell me one of the cycles that I had grainy eggs!!? But I did get preg on my 3rd cycle which ended at 7 weeks.

I wish u all the best in your next TX xxx


----------



## NicL (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi

So sorry you ate going through this. It is what we all fear and it must be devestating. As the ladies here said each cycle is different. 

There are also things you could think about - have a read through agates guide to learning from your failed cycle - think it is in the immunes section. There are lots of supplements which can help egg qual - look up angel bumps protocol on here. My dh dramatically improved his sperm quality with supplements (make sure you look in to your dh as well as you - I remember one story on here similar to yours with a lady with repeated poor fertilization rates. They blamed egg quality - eventually found out it was a sperm DNA frag issue). 

The other thing worth researching could be mild/ natural ivf - you are not stimulated or only mildly stimmed to produce 1 or 2 eggs but idea being they are better quality. High stims can affect egg quality in some people.

What I would also suggest is take a little time out away from ivf - do some nice things and make time for you relationship. IVF is so tough and you need to stay strong as a couple. When me and dh found out about our miscarriage a week later we went out for a drink - not planned on having much but the bar we were in had a punk band on. Five glasses of wine later and we were singing along to angry music did us both the power of good ( despite shocking head the next day). Not saying that going out is right for everyone but you nned to find that outlet 

Best of luck x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Everyone's worst nightmare, just wanted to tell you that a lady I know off here had the same thing happen to her and then on her next tx she got to blast and now has a 2 year old daughter  
Xxxxx


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Liz,

I am so sorry, this news is not what any of us would want.  I am stimming on my first ivf cycle currently so I don't have any advice for after a failed cycle but I was desperate to try and improve my egg quantity and quality after finding out I have a low AMH and low antral follicle count.  I had 4 antral follicles 5 weeks ago and I had 10 on Saturday (my baseline scan).  I know that this can fluctuate from month to month anyway but diet-wise I have been doing the following.  Firstly - a very healthy diet including protein with EVERY meal.  Plus protein-y snacks like milkshakes, nuts etc.
Secondly - vitamins - I decided what to take based on research on the internet and on here.  Maybe have a read of Angelbump's fertility protocol as a start which goes through some supplements that should help egg quality (PM me if you can't find it or you want to know what I am taking).

Best of luck.


----------



## moonshine170676 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey Liz,

I defo agree with all the advice here. My advice tho would be to not stress about certain foods or supplements. I defo think our body needs to be healthy but we can obsess about it. On my first two cycles....I googled everything, researched about do's and dont's,I drastically  changed my eating habits to incorporate all the "good foods", i added ridiculous amounts of supplements to my day.....and nothing! All it did was send my stress levels soaring and make me wonder what I did wrong. 

My consultant said nothing is a magic food or pill and all we can do is make sure we are as healthy as possible and limit our stress....defo easier said than done haha 
Xx


----------



## Sepho1977 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thankyou so much for all your replies. It really helps to have so much support.
Liz x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

it's definitely worth another go. my first cycle i had four low quality embryos from 11 eggs and my second cycle i had 5 good quality ones (and one lower quality) from 7 eggs. so sorry you didn't get to transfer i have been terrified of that happening on both cycles it must be such a shock. 
there must also be a small chance that they didn't survive due to some issue in the lab...i can't believe they never make a mistake or have problems... i wondered about this on my cycles because after my first one i was told nothing would improve my quality but it was loads better the second time (including a short lived BFP) so i did wonder if on my first go things didn't go so well in the lab.. of course i will never know but don't write yourself off if you want to try again.

good luck


----------



## Sepho1977 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks goldbunny, it helps to know there was so much variation between your cycles x


----------

